# Archetype Pigment Swatches



## Miina (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi! ^_^ I have Pigment Swatches for y'all!











I have quite a few more, so i'll edit the post when i get around to taking more photos! Have a great day<3


----------



## red (Jul 26, 2008)

*UNSEELIE COURT*: The embodiment of shadows. Excellent as a wet liner. Sparkly blackened plum

*CONJUNCTION*: A very intense, un-natural pure blueish purple with a veil of iridescence, turquoise from straight on, with purple flashing from the side. Aqua sparkles. Medium shimmer.

and my favorite

*DATURA*: Gorgeous poisonous bluish purple. Cool slightly translucent purple with a hint of purpleblue iridescent sheen, highlighted with a major aqua sparkle.

Datura on lid & over fluidline as a liner
on bottom I mixed Datura & Conjuction (not very clear in the pic)


----------



## red (Aug 31, 2008)

click for the orgasm please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(almost a 7 week wait, but well worth it)


aren't they just beautiful


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 5, 2009)

edit post


----------

